# It's been soooo long....



## mommymushbrain (Nov 2, 2002)

I have forgotten everything about pregnancy!







:

Help me out here and tell me if I am thinking rationally...

Could I be pregnant??

DH and I BD nearly 2 1/2 weeks ago. My breasts hurt really bad today. Does breast pain happen this early? Or does morning sickness come first? Note - I have not been sick at all.

Graphic part coming up... I am due for AF the end of next week. Usually during this time of my cycle, my CM is down to little of nothing... Not this time... plenty to go around!









I have been a total pig of food here this past week as well. But that could be attributed to doing more - especially outside garden work, more outside play. Okay, I ate a whopper from Burger King and then finished off both my daughter's cheeseburgers....

Whaddya think?

Should I test? If I test, it won't be until the end of next week since I have blown my allowance and finances for the week.


----------



## Sarah and Brandon (Mar 19, 2004)

HI!

The things you listed above are pg signs. Not everyone gets m/s at all and some(myself included) don't get it until later on. Lots of CM is a great sign as is sore breasts. When was your first day of your cycle?(first day of your last period)

sarah


----------



## tangozulu (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm pg now and sore bbs and increased CM were my first symptoms. I tested 3 days before my period was due and got a +. Morning sickness began about 2 weeks later.

Hope that helps!


----------

